# Kleiner EvE Online Einsteiger-Guide



## Æ0N (20. November 2013)

*Vorworte*

Des öfteren liest man in den Kommentaren im Forum und unter den News wie schwer doch der Einstieg in EVE sei und das viele schon am Anfang an dem Spiel gescheitert sind. Mit diesem Einsteiger-Guide möchte ich aber nicht die spielemechanischen Eigenheiten von EvE beschreiben oder Tipps geben wie man als Anfänger schnell an ISKs kommt und Skills auswählt, sondern ich möchte euch einen Möglichkeit aufzeigen wie man die große Einstiegshürde einfacher umschifft.

*Was ist EvE Online?*

EvE ist ein Sandbox-MMO des in Island beheimateten Entwicklerstudio CCP. Der Spieler übernimmt die Rolle eines Kapselpiloten der den verschiedensten Professionen nachgehen kann. Arsokan hat dazu eine nette kleine Zusammenfassung in diesem Forum verfasst:

Was ist das?

Bevor ich mehr ins Detail gehe möchte ich euch noch die folgende Seite empfehlen. Gerade im Forumsbereich findet man sehr viele nützliche Tipps: 

EvE Ger

*Erste Schritte*

Ein großer Fehler der vielen Interessierten am Anfang unterläuft ist das Luftschlösser bauen. Viele (mich eingeschlossen) fangen mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung wie sie das Spiel später erleben wollen mit EvE an, die einfach unrealistisch oder nur bedingt so umsetztbar ist. Da wird zum Beispiel davon geträumt stundenlang Geleitschutz für Frachter zu fliegen oder Han Solo gleich als Schmuggler durch New Eden zu reise. Leider ist dies in der Realität nur bedingt so umsetztbar und viele werden dadurch entmutigt das EvE dann doch etwas anders ist. 

Macht euch also am Anfang frei von solchen Erwartungen und konzentriert euch erstmal darauf einfach nur Spaß zu haben und ein noch unbekanntes MMO mit einem unverbrauchten Szenarion zu entdecken. Denn, wie auch bei anderen MMOs sind die ersten Paar Wochen die, die einem als "magisch" in Erinnerung bleiben.

*Wie beginne ich nun?*

Zuerst empfiehlt es sich das Tutorial anzuspielen. Ja, ich weiß, Tutorials sind meist doch recht öde. Man will gleich loslegen und das Universum unsicher machen. Trotzdem solltet ihr euch zumindest die ersten Tutorials für Steuerung und Kampf vornehmen. Immerhin gibt es dafür auch Belohnungen in Form von Schiffen und Ausrüstungen die euch den Einstieg erleichtern.  Des Weiteren erlangt ihr so auch einen ersten Eindruck von den Spielelementen mit denen ihr später euer Geld (ISKs) verdienen möchtet und könnt so schon abschätzen ob es euren Erwartungen entspricht. 

*Weiter gehts...*

Ihr werdet inzwischen grundlegende Erfahrungen in EvE gesammelt haben und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Asteroidengürtel leergeräumt bzw. ein oder zwei Mission hinter euch haben. 
Jetzt passiert vielen Anfängern einer der größten Fehler: Sie spielen alleine weiter. 

Man ist es halt von WoW und Konsorten gewöhnt das man sich erstmal solo nach oben levelt und sich dann einer Gemeinschaft (Gilde) anschließt. In EvE ist das meist fatal, denn es gibt kein Max-Level und somit wird es sehr schnell eintönig. Des Weiteren hilft eine Gemeinschaft (in EvE Corporation genannt) dabei EvE besser zu verstehen und aufkommende Fragen zu klären. Glaubt mir, selbst mit drei Jahren Spielzeit werden noch Fragen aufkommen. Vielleicht gerade deswegen gilt die EvE-Community zu Recht als eine der hilfsbereitesten im Netz. 

Im Folgenden möchte ich euch daher ein wenig die Community näher bringen und euch Tipps geben wie ihr den Einstieg am einfachsten vollbringt.

*Richtig Fragen stellen*

Die EvE-Community ist wie schon erwähnt eine der Hilfreichsten. Es kommt aber trotzdem schon einmal vor das Anfänger-Postings hart abgestraft werden. Das liegt in vielen Fällen aber an den Anfängern. Bevor man ein Post in einem Forum erstellt sollte man daher immer erst die Suchfunktion bemühen oder nach der Frage googlen. Es gibt nämlich nichts nerfigeres für jemanden der eine Anfänger helfen möchte, als die selber Frage wieder und wieder beantworten zu müssen obwohl sie fünf Threads weiter unten schon mindesten drei mal ausführlich beantwortet wurde. 

Wie eigentlich auch in der realen Welt solltet ihr euch also nicht zu schade sein auch mal fünf Minuten mit recherchieren im Netz oder in den Foren zu verbringen. Das macht einen guten Eindruck wenn ihr dann doch mal eine Frage stellt und ihr erlangt somit nebenbei noch hilfreiches Wissen, dass euch vielleicht anderswo weiterhelfen kann.

Natürlich gibt es auch in der EvE-Community immer wieder Trolle und Leute die vergessen haben wie es ist ein Anfänger zu sein. Da hilft nur sich ein dickes Fell wachsen zu lassen und solche Idioten einfach zu ignorieren.

*Wo hin mit den Fragen?*

Fragen kann man zum Beispiel in den Ingame-Hilfe-Channels stellen oder aber auch in einschlägigen EvE Foren wie dem deutschen EvE Ger und direkt im mehrsprachigen EvE-Online Forum von CCP.

EvE Ger

EvE Online Forum

Guide Channel wechseln (englisch)

*Ein passende Corporation finden*

Wie schon beschrieben lebt EvE von seiner Community. Daher möchte ich euch nun die kleinste Origanisationseinheit in EvE näher vorstellen und Tipps geben wie man mit dieser als Anfänger am besten umgeht.

Die einzelnden Gemeinschaften in EvE unterscheiden sich stark in ihrer Ausrichtung und den Professionen derer die einzelnen Spieler nachgehen. Gerade als neuer Spieler ist es wichtig zu wissen worauf man sich bei einem Eintritt in solch eine Corp einläßt. 

Eine Corp kann sich einer speziellen Ausrichtung verschreiben oder auch mehrere in sich vereinen. Hier eine kurze Übersicht:

Professionen:


PVE
PVP
Industriell
Handel
Anfänger Corp
Piraten
Fraktionskriegsführung (Faction-Warfare)

Finanzierungssystem innerhalb der Corp:


Kommunistisch
Kapitalistisch
Mischform

Aktionsgebiet der Corp:


High Sec
Low Sec
0.0
Wurmloch

Ich möchte vermeiden jetzt auf alle einzelnen Aspekte im Detail einzugehen weil dies alleine schon einen weiteren Guide füllen könnte. Daher gehe ich nur auf die ein, die für einen Neuling relevant sind. 

Inzwischen solltet ihr wissen welcher Profession ihr später nachgehen wollt. Danach könnt ihr nun die Corp auswählen die eurem Spielverhalten am besten entspricht. Miner wählen halt vorzugsweise eine Industrial-Corp in der sie mit anderen zusammen die Asteroiden zerkleiner können. PVE eignet sich für die, die sich dem Missionsfliegen (Questen) im Empire verschrieben haben. PVP ist für die, die sich mit anderen Spielern messen wollen. Sollte ihr aber dann doch lieber mehrere Aspekte von EvE antesten wollen könnt ihr natürlich auch eine Corp wählen die mehrere Eigenschaften in sich vereint. Ihr solltet dann aber auch im Hinterkopf behalten, dass ihr dann auch an allen Aktivitäten der Corp teilnehmt müsst und euch nicht nur die raussucht, die euch am ehsten liegen.

Egal wie ihr euch entscheidet, wichtig ist das die Corp explizit auch Anfänger aufnimmt und sich dann auch um sie kümmert. Nichts ist für einen Anfänger  schlimmer als in die hinterste Ecke von EvE geholt zu werden um dann festzustellen, dass die Corp sich dort nicht ausreichend um einen kümmert. Ihr solltet euch also an Corps halten, die explezit nach EvE-Anfängern suchen und diesen dann auch einen angenehmen Einstieg bieten.
Wenn ihr so eine Corp gefunden habt solltet ihr dieses Engagement auch würdigen, in dem ihr Anwesenheit und Lernbereitschaft zeigt. Immerhin investiert die Corp in euch (sowohl ISKs als auch Zeit).

Das Engagement sollte wie beschrieben natürlich nicht nur von euch kommen. Auch die Corp sollte ihre Pflichten erfüllen. Verlasst aber nicht gleich sofort eine Corp nur weil sie nicht sofort auf all eure Anliegen reagiert. Manches dauert halt. Außerdem sind Spieler die in ihrem Lebenslauf viel zwischen Corps hin und her gesprungen sind (Stichwort Corp-Hopping) nicht gerne gesehen. 

Wenn ihr noch ein wenig mehr über das Thema Corpsuche wissen wollt, hier findet ihr noch ein paar mehr Suchkreterien (leider nur englisch):

EVE Wiki 

*Wie eine Corp-Suche abläuft*

Jetzt wisst ihr zwar worauf es bei einer Corp ankommt, aber leider noch nicht wie genau ihr eine findet. Darüber möchte ich jetzt ein wenig schreiben:
Grundsätzlich gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten eine passenden Corp zu finden:

Rekrutierungsforum

In diversen Foren findet man Bereiche in den Corporation nach Nachwuchs suchen oder Spieler nach Corps. Hier müßt ihr entscheiden ob ihr lieber aktiv nach einer Corp sucht oder euch in der Spieler-Sucht-Corp-Sektion selber anbietet. Erste Anlaufstelle sind wieder mal das EvEGer und das CCP-Forum:

EvE Ger

EvE Online Forum

Ingame-Corporation-Browser

Ihr könnt natürlich auch den Ingame-Browser bemühen um die Corp eurer Träume zu finden. Ich würde aber eher dazu raten die Foren zu benutzten. Dort bekommt ihr ein besseres Bild von der Corp und könnt wesentlich mehr Details in Erfahrung bringen.

Auf eigene Faust

Ihr könnt natürlich auch direkt die interessanten Corps anschreiben. Vielleicht steht ihr ja öfter mit eurem Bergbau-Schiff neben mehreren anderen Schiffe einer Industrial-Corp im Belt. Warum nicht einfach mal anfragen ob sie nicht rekrutieren. Schaut euch halt einfach mal deren Bio´s  und Allianz-Tabs an.

Weitere Infos über Corps bekommt ihr auch bei Dotlan. Einfach den Namen oder den TAG der Corp in die Suche eingeben. Dies ist äußerst hilfreich um festzustellen wo genau eine Corp beheimatet ist und wieviel Spieler sie beherbergt:

Dotlan

*Wie gehts nun weiter?*

Ihr habt nun eine potenzielle Corp gefunden. Nun liegt es meist an euch die Initiative zu ergreifen und den Rekrutierer anzuschreiben. Dieser ist für gewöhnlich  in der Ausschreibung erwähnt.
Manchmal werdet ihr nun in den Offenen Channel der Corp eingeladen. Dort gibt man euch weitere Informationen oder man läd euch direkt ins TeamSpeak ein. 
Im Bewerbungsgespräch habt ihr nun, wie auch im echten Leben, die Möglichkeit euch zu Präsentieren und vor allem ein Eindruck von den Membern in der Corp zu bekommen. Dabei solltet ihr ganz locker an die Sache rangehen. Anders als vielleicht bei Bewerbungsgesprächen in der Wirtschaft geht es hier meist recht entspannt zu. Fragt viel, beantwortet die Fragen die euch gestellt werden angemessen und ihr werdet einen guten Eindruck von dem bekommen was euch erwartet. 

Jetzt fragt der eine oder andere wahrscheinlich ob sowas wirklich nötig ist, immerhin ist es ja nur ein Spiel und nicht das echte Leben. In EvE ist es äußerst wichtig zu wissen was für Leute man sich ins Boot holt. Den hier kann ein Spion oder ein Dieb schnell das aus für eine Corporation bedeuten. Und wer läßt sich schon gerne seine mühsam errichtete Sandburg kaputtmachen. Daher ist es nur gerechtfertig wenn man als Rekrutierer sehr vorsichtig an Neuzugänge herangeht. 
Wie auch immer das Gespräch laufen sollte, endweder ihr seit jetzt Mitglied einer Corp oder ihr sucht weiter. Am Ende findet eigentlich jeder sein Plätzchen.

*Nun beginnt EvE*

Erst jetzt wird EvE für euch richtig beginnen. Den, wie ein gutes MMO es sollte, macht EvE erst im Kollektiv wirklich Spaß. Es ist jetzt an euch was ihr aus dem Sandkasten EvE macht. Mit einer guten Corp im Rücken ist der Einsteig nun aber wesentlich leichter zu schaffen.

Und das wars auch erstmal mit dem Guide. Ich hoffe er hilft euch ein wenig die Anfangsklippen von EvE zu umschiffen. Ggf. werden ich ihn je nach Feedback noch etwas erweitern. Konstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind natürlich immer gerne gesehen.


Disclaimer: Der Guide darf gerne kopiert und verlinkt werden etc. Aber seit so nett und gebt einen Link zu seinem Ursprung an. Außerdem würde ich mich freuen wenn ich in den Credits erwähnt werde.


----------



## Redoran (6. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut geschrieben.
Btw helfe auch einsteiger beim Anfangen bei intresse Pm.


----------

